# Bulk Dried Blood Meal Fertilizer for the Lawn?  Where can I buy it?



## NoPaint (Mar 20, 2010)

I think only you guys will know where I can buy big bags of dried blood meal instead of the little bags they sell at home depot.  I always like to put it down on the lawn for a natural greening earlier in the season when young grasses can be sensitive.  I think local stores used to sell the stuff in big bags but home depot doesn't have it anymore.  Any ideas where I can buy it locally or order it online?


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2010)

Search for blood meal. google search came up with:
http://www.planetnatural.com/site/blood-meal.html
http://www.agriculturesolutions.com...-Blood-Meal-13-0-0-50-Lb/flypage-ask.tpl.html
http://www.earthworksde.com/catalog/item/4102123/5807452.htm


----------



## JustWood (Mar 21, 2010)

Didn't they outlaw that stuff around the time mad cow disease started?
If they didn't you should be able to get it at a feed mill.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.  As far as I know its good to go as it is sold at every garden store I've been to.  The problem is that it is majorly overpriced at garden stores.  Its a wonderful nitrogen supplement and it naturally adds it to the lawn but you can't buy 3.5lbs bags and expect to have any sort of savings.  Thanks for the links to the 50lbs bag!


----------



## muncybob (Mar 21, 2010)

Check to see if your local bulk feed mills carry Corn Gluten Meal. I use it as a pre-emergence application for weeds but the bonus is that it breaks down as a natural nitrogen fertilizer. Works well for both types of application!


----------



## James Gautsch (Mar 21, 2010)

Bob,
Check out Clarks in Turbotville.  If they don't have it in stock they can order it.


----------

